# Rami 9 mm



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

I just was kickin around some sites and I love the look of that Rami 9mm...I know nothing about CZ guns, but it is one sweet looking little pistol..

Convince me to buy one....

Willy


----------



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

I have the Poly version. Love it. Had t decide between a Rami and G26. Deal breaker for Glock was that the grip was a little to wide for me. I have small hands. Picked up the Rami and it just felt right. A little heavy and bulky but still a good carry piece. It replaced a pos Kahr PM9 I had nothing but trouble with. Back to the Rami very well built, pretty accurate for a little gun more accurate than I am for sure, I have about 1000 rds down range without a problem. I have a problem with trigger slap, but I think it is on my end not the gun. All in all I think a very worthwhile gun to consider.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Willy, if you got some patience, I might be able to let you know something in a couple of months. Just put a RAMI, alloy frame on layaway. I saw the gun at my local range on shoot night. Wanted to take a look at it. Got the salesman to take it out of ther display case and let me check it out. All I can say is, when that gun was put in my hand it was "where have you been hiding?" Don't know how it shoots, but will be finding out. It is a great looking pistol. I heard there were some issues with the .40 model. This one is the 9mm version so we'll see.:smt023


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

The gun shop/range that I go to usually carries some CZ stuff..They do not have the RAMI...The guy checked 4 different sources that they get guns and nobody has (at this time) the aluminum RAMI...Some have the poly, but that is not want I want....I really want the alloy gun and I also told the guy that another option they offer is a choice of safety or decocker...I told him that I want the safety...I most likely will carry it and I will put one in the chamber and manually decock, so I carry ready to go with hammer at rest..This way, it is a double action first shot that has to be deliberate, or if I wanna carry cocked and locked I can and then all my trigger pulls would be SA...

I like the size and weight of my 642 to carry, but the light weight for shooting is not the most comfy...I would rather keep the small size with more weight, more capacity, option for the safety or decock in a format (9mm) that I can shoot well...

I have the Ruger .357 and the Smith 642, but the revolvers just don't flip my trigger (pun intended) like the semi-auto's do..

Willy


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I agree. When I put the CZ on layaway, the owner and myself were talking about wheel guns. We were pretty much the opposite, they really don't do anything for me and with him, the semi's did nothing for him. He couldn't answer my question though, if he preferred wheel guns, why did he have a semi strapped to his waist?:anim_lol:


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I been thinking about a Rami 9mm also, mainly for my wife. No one around has one to look at to see the true size. Can someone post a photo with it next to a full size to compare?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I carry my Rami P 9mm every day. I have around 3500rds through the gun now and have experienced 3 or so ftf's all being with in the first couple hundred rounds. I love the way the gun looks and more importantly the way it feels in my hand. I have much better accuracy with the Rami then I did with my Ruger P94 9mm.


----------



## Willy D (Jun 5, 2008)

i went to the local Cabela's on friday...they had a poly rammi...I really like the size and everything about the gun. I was really looking for the aluminum frame so as to put some different grips on it and I just like the look better...I can't find anyone who has the aluminum version...

Guess I gotta wait a while..

Willy


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My father in-law has the metal frame in a .40. the only difference I notice between the two in terms of feeling is that the metal gun feels thicker because of the grips mounted to the exterior of the frame. Weight height length are all the same between both models.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Willy D said:


> i went to the local Cabela's on friday...they had a poly rammi...I really like the size and everything about the gun. I was really looking for the aluminum frame so as to put some different grips on it and I just like the look better...I can't find anyone who has the aluminum version...
> 
> Guess I gotta wait a while..
> 
> Willy


Willy, picked up my metal frame 2075 last night. Put about 60 rounds thru it at the range. WOW, what a sweet shooter, single action trigger pull is really light and very crisp. Shot POA from 9 to 60 ft. I'm going to enjoy this one. This one came with 2-10 rd mags, so I going to have to get a couple of 14 rounders to complement it. Once I remember how to get pics posted I can set up some gun and target pics for the range report.:smt023


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

tekhead1219 said:


> Willy, picked up my metal frame 2075 last night. Put about 60 rounds thru it at the range. WOW, what a sweet shooter, single action trigger pull is really light and very crisp. Shot POA from 9 to 60 ft. I'm going to enjoy this one. This one came with 2-10 rd mags, so I going to have to get a couple of 14 rounders to complement it. Once I remember how to get pics posted I can set up some gun and target pics for the range report.:smt023


I wouldn't bother wasting your money on the 14 rounders, mine seem to be unreliable.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

What do you mean by "unreliable"? That covers a lot of territory.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

My gun won't reliably feed or eject with either of my 14 rd mags. I have had no problems with either of my 10 rounders.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Were they CZ or third party mags?


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

They are both CZ factory mags. One came with the gun and I got a good deal on an extra 10 and 14 rd from my friend that works at a local gun shop. I'll trade both my 14's for 10's if anyone is interested :smt082


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Magazines aside, are you still enamored with the RAMI?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

My RAMI is at the CZ factory.

Hopefully, it will come back with the feed and ejection problems solved, because it is the most accurate compact 9mm I have ever had the pleasure to shoot.


----------



## Black Metal (Jan 16, 2008)

I trust my Rami completely if I didn't I wouldn't carry it. The only thing I dislike about the gun is the sights, I wish they were more like the Trudots on my wifes PM9. I have thought about buying a new carry gun but every time I look for something comparable I can't seem to find anything that meets as many of my criteria as the Rami does. I will probably get a trigger job done to reduce the SA pull and clean the slight bump on my seer that is causing movement in the hammer just before its released. Accuracy is way above par, I'm much more accurate with it than I have been with any other sub-compacts as well as most of the full framed handguns I've fired. I don't think I'll ever get rid of it but I may find another gun to swing into my carry routine.


----------

